

I've failed to pass the Google phone screen three times.Could I get blacklisted? - murmermur

I&#x27;ve had three interviews with google, and I&#x27;ve never made it past the phone screen stage. My problem is I always get really psyched out when I&#x27;m talking to google- I really want the job, and it makes me behave in an visibly nervous manner over the phone. Socially, I&#x27;m not the best at interviewing for jobs I really want - its something I&#x27;m working on.<p>Does google blacklist people for repeated failure? I know they keep files on people because a strong interview can help you get re-interviewed. Can repeated failure to pass the first phone screen rule me out forever?
======
rgovind
I have given 3 phone screens, two of which I failed. I went onsite twice.
(first time there was no phone screen). One phone screen was two weeks after
rejection of first phone screen. There does not seem to be a blacklist...but
it helps if 1) you have an internal champion who can write couple of good
words about you. 2) you know a recruiter who can forward your resume to a
bunch of interested parties.

Btw, while working for Google is good...there are many flaws in their
interviewing system. At the end of the day, it all depends on what interviewer
expects to see in you. I also found them to be unhelpful if w.r.t. syntax etc.
Different interviewers have different personalities...so, you like in real
life, here also, even if you are correct, you have to convince the interviewer
to like you. Thats why, always be in love with the field...not with the
company.

------
rthomas6
Totally off topic, but you should look up the power poses TED talk. It really
has helped me seem more confident and capable during phone interviews, as
silly as it seems. If you don't have time to watch the talk, basically our
body language influences our stress hormones as much as our stress influences
our body language. So if you pose yourself in "powerful" positions (open,
relaxed, taking up a lot of space), it can help you seem more charismatic and
confident to others later on due to the physiological changes posing like that
caused. It literally lowers cortisol levels and raises testosterone levels.

------
s3nnyy
Just practice often enough to avoid this. Try
[http://interviewing.io](http://interviewing.io) \- it's in (private) beta at
the moment.

How long were the time periods between your phone-interview attempts?

------
dougfelt
I've never heard of this happening.

